# Choctawhatchee River



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

My best friend sent me this last night. He caught it this pass weekend on Choctawhatchee River. Just wanted to share with everyone.

:letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice cat


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

just saw this ronnie...thanks for posting...good catfish cousin bo...looks like it'll go a good 20#...did he say ronnie?

edit: crap...just read the subtitle...25#


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

is that guy in the picture named jeff? i think i know him


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thats a nice blue cat, its been a while since i cought a blue:bowdown


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice fish


----------

